# cornbread profiteroles



## tonyc (Feb 13, 2010)

I am trying to create a recipe so I can make the aforementioned profiteroles. I am highly doubtful that a straight 1:1 substitution (cornmeal:flour) would work. Right now I am thinking sub out half the flour for cornmeal, and increase the liquid by 20% as well as an extra egg white. Anyone out there ever tried anything like this?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Have you considered using cornflour instead of cornmeal? The consistency of the former would be more to your liking.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe corn meal to be to heavy and will cause collapse.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Try putting your cornmeal into a robocoupe or food processor and grind it up very fine. That might work. Of course, then you'd be making cornflour, as was already suggested.


----------



## tonyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on corn flour, I did a basic choux paste dough and substituted corn flour for 1/2 the regular flour. Added salt and pepper, and they came out great.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like something I need to try, Tony. Thanks for the suggestion.

One word of caution. To Americans, corn flour is finely ground corn meal, as has been suggested. For Asians and some Europeans, corn flour is what we mean by corn starch. Just so there's no confusion.


----------

